# Canada FSWP !



## prashantsharma12 (Aug 1, 2014)

hello everyone,

i am applying for the Canada FSWP. Currently Employed with an IT firm of small size in terms of employees. 
Visiting several consultants in India has left me with mixed reviews and doubts. any suggestion or guidance will be appreciated. 
i have few issues regarding the documentation and role of immigration consultant/lawyer. : 

1) what all documents would be required from the employer, eg, experience letter, salary slip etc...... 
and whether an ITR (income tax) is mandatory or not ? 

2) does hiring an immigration lawyer for documentation plays a pivotal role in the application filing process (is there any importance of the reputation of the lawyer ? ). 

thanks in advance !


----------



## camanpreet (Aug 29, 2013)

1. Yes you require all documents from employer mainly Reference Letter and Offer letter and salary slips

You dnt need to submit ITR copy

2. Most of the consultants are of no use. Matter of fact you can apply by own ?


----------



## prashantsharma12 (Aug 1, 2014)

Hi Camanpreet,

thanks a lot for the information u provided, totally appreciate it.
i think i will try to file the application on my own.

have a great day 

prashant


----------



## huubang (Aug 6, 2014)

You'd better apply on your own. You just need to spend more time to do your homework. CIC website is your good friend


----------



## prashantsharma12 (Aug 1, 2014)

hi huubang,

thnx for ur valuable insight and timely response.
will troll through the website for the best available information.

thanks.


----------

